# Tommy Mark Memorial Fund



## SMUfan (Aug 9, 2018)

Please join for comedy fundraising event for Tommy’s Field.   See the PDF for more information

All ticket proceeds will benefit the Tommy Mark Memorial Fund.  I include a link for tickets (as well as a link to the Tommy Mark Memorial Fund, if you want to make a separate donation) donation link, and I look forward to seeing you at The Comedy Store on August 12th. 

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/benefit-with-tig-notaro-whitney-cummings-chris-delianatasha-leggero-tickets-48508066934 

http://www.irmarosefoundation.org/thetommymarkmemorialfund/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Tommy, larger than his short life,
*In Loving Memory Of Tommy Mark - LAFC.com*
▶
https://www.lafc.com/iframe-video?brightcove_id...id...


----------



## younothat (Nov 8, 2018)

Benefit concert honoring Tommy Mark on 11/18/18 
"An amazing kid and soccer player who touched so many life’s in his short time on earth. Funds are going to a field that will be open to the public"
If you can’t make it out you can always make a straight donation to support at: irmarosefoundation.org/thetommymarkmemorialfund


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 8, 2018)

younothat said:


> Benefit concert honoring Tommy Mark on 11/18/18
> "An amazing kid and soccer player who touched so many life’s in his short time on earth. Funds are going to a field that will be open to the public"
> If you can’t make it out you can always make a straight donation to support at: irmarosefoundation.org/thetommymarkmemorialfund


Wow! I’m so impressed with the level of commitment and fervor. An amazing lineup and venue. Obviously matching the quality of this young man and those who shaped his life. Amazing.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you for sharing and keeping us posted.  My son is the same age and it is still hard not to tear up thinking of this young boy and what is family must be going through.  My son also complains of lack of fields and we are always on the search for someplace he can go practice that has goals.  I hope Tommy's field becomes a reality--we would be honored to play there.  Just sent in a donation--good luck and God Bless!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Wow! I’m so impressed with the level of commitment and fervor. An amazing lineup and venue. Obviously matching the quality of this young man and those who shaped his life. Amazing.


Spoke with Dad last night and they are working very hard to get this field built.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 27, 2021)

In memory of former @LAFCAcademy player Tommy Mark, we partnered with @LAGalaxy to dedicate Tommy’s Field to the City of Los Angeles.

The field honors Tommy’s legacy by providing a safe space for future generations to enjoy the game he loved.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442581561610682369


----------

